# Found Camera on San Juan (7/4)



## DeadLikeMe (Sep 27, 2017)

Found Camera on 7/4 on the San Juan between Sand Island and Mexican Hat. 

Let me know model and/or where it was left and we can figure out how to get it back to you. 

James


----------



## barrygolden (Oct 19, 2009)

*Camera*

I lost my point and shoot Canon (power shot A640) at the large Cottonwood at the mouth of Butler Wash. At least that's the last time I remember having it. There should be a card with my name and phone number in one of the pockets of the case.
Barry Golden
928-533-9084
I did post a note on Mountain Buzz in early July. Hopefully it's my camera.


----------



## DeadLikeMe (Sep 27, 2017)

Right on! Shoot me a private message with the address you would like it mailed to. Sorry for the delay in posting. Forgot I even had it until yesterday. MTB FTW.


----------



## barrygolden (Oct 19, 2009)

*Camera*

Hi James,
I received my camera yesterday. Just wanted to thank you for your effort in returning it to me. I'm sending out to you, today, a check to pay for the shipping. Thanks again.
Barry Golden


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

This is awesome.


----------

